# استفسار بخصوص مادة ( الكربون النشط Charcoal Carbon )



## kareemnagi (18 ديسمبر 2013)

_*بعد اذن حضراتكم منين اقدر اشتري مادة الكربون النشط *_:87:

*سواء في الاسكندرية او القاهرة
وياسلام لو فيه شركة في برج العرب*


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (18 ديسمبر 2013)

أعتقد ان صعب تجدها فى الاسكندريه لكن بالنسبة للقاهره فإن شاء الله تجدها فى شارع الجيش واعمل محاوله برضه مع شركة الشرق الاوسط الى فى وش قسم العطارين( ميكو ) وشوف عندها ولا لا .


----------



## mido_lordship (18 ديسمبر 2013)

انا لسه مشتري من شارع الجيش من محمد عبد الرحمن (بيليت مش بودرة) بس سعره عالي حبتين للكميات الصغيرة


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

لو محتاج كميه صغيره ممكن ارسلها لك هديه


----------



## kareemnagi (19 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> أعتقد ان صعب تجدها فى الاسكندريه لكن بالنسبة للقاهره فإن شاء الله تجدها فى شارع الجيش واعمل محاوله برضه مع شركة الشرق الاوسط الى فى وش قسم العطارين( ميكو ) وشوف عندها ولا لا .


متشطر جدا لحضرتك بس انا اتصلت بيهم وهم مش عندهم


----------



## kareemnagi (19 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> انا لسه مشتري من شارع الجيش من محمد عبد الرحمن (بيليت مش بودرة) بس سعره عالي حبتين للكميات الصغيرة


اااه عارف محمد عبد الرحمن ... بس خلي بالك منو في موضوع الخامات
بيليت يعني حبوب ؟؟؟ وحضرتك جبتها علي كام


----------



## kareemnagi (19 ديسمبر 2013)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> لو محتاج كميه صغيره ممكن ارسلها لك هديه


 متشكر لحضرتك يابشمهندس ياريت تبعتلي رقم حضرتك في رسالة عشان عندي مش بيبعت رسايل لان مشاركاتي اقل من 50 مشاركة
بس الهدية اللي عايزها حد بيبع الكربون النشط بسعر كويس


----------



## kareemnagi (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بحيي كل واحد بيخش يقرأ ويمشي 
لو عندك معلومة بلاش تبخل بيها الرزق بتاع ربنا 
يايلاا بقا حد يقولي علي تاجر محترم بيبيع الكربون النشط بسعر كويس  لان بتوع شارع الجيش بيبيعوه غالي وكام واحد كمان بيبيعوه رخيص للطن وانا طبعا مش عايز طن يبقي العمل اييييه ؟؟؟؟ ااخد من بتوع شارع الجيش النصابين ؟؟ نصابين في السعر وضرب الخامة


----------

